# Cwc Marines Issue



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could get an old CWC SBS issue? Don't care if it's battered as long as it works.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i think mach has one, and jot....although im pretty sure there not selling  .....have you tried googling? theres a few places online.......and based in the UK


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

By SBS do you mean the pvd case version?

Not seen many of that watch with issue marks.Does it have to be issued or do you just want a cwc diver?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

marmisto said:


> Does anyone know where I could get an old CWC SBS issue? Don't care if it's battered as long as it works.


They don't come up for sale very often, your best bet is to monitor the forums and post a Would like To Buy on the MWR forum.

Here's my issued SBS, I havent got a picture of the back, I should take one I suppose.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

JoT said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I could get an old CWC SBS issue? Don't care if it's battered as long as it works.
> ...


Thanks for the response, nice picture, but the sellers all do new ones and I want an old used one, PVD preferred but as long as it's a diver don't mind.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am a bit confused now, don't worry it is normal :lol:

Do you want one which has been issued (and been on a marine's wrist) with the correct markings on the back or do you just want a used one and not necessarily issued? If you just want a pre-owned SBS and are not bothered if it has actually been issued then they do come up for sale on forums and on e-Bay.

Here's the back of a genuine issued version of the CWC


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d like to get the PVD version to go with my undated steel model, they are IMO excellent well built watches which (again IMO) generally sell for a reasonable price considering :wink2:

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*



















The fact that it was actually issued is nice but I wouldn`t go out of my way to find one that was especially if it cost more then an unisued example 

BTW John if you ever get bored of your PVD :wink2:


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d like to get the PVD version to go with my undated steel model, they are IMO excellent well built watches which (again IMO) generally sell for a reasonable price considering :wink2:
> 
> *CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch, ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*
> 
> ...


Well thanks for all the interesting stuff - I really like the watch and don't care about issued or not, just need tough watch to go in water, climbing etc... like all us marines do! but can't afford really posh stuff!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

marmisto said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`d like to get the PVD version to go with my undated steel model, they are IMO excellent well built watches which (again IMO) generally sell for a reasonable price considering :wink2:
> ...


So you are a "booty" or potential "booty"?

Get yourself a G-Shock unless you want the piss taken out of you, wait until you have been in for a while before you get a CWC


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

JoT said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


a booty is what a baby wears - and no-ones allowed to take the piss out of us old sweats


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

JoT said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


a booty is what a baby wears - and no-ones allowed to take the piss out of us old sweats ;{)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

:lol: nice one Marmisto


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

JoT said:


> :lol: nice one Marmisto


per mare per terra nos commodo a manus manus per haud sumptus tamen veneratio !!??


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

that pvd has given me a itch i realy want one

all they ever sold in the naffi in germany was seikos we never got issued watches


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

JoT said:


> I am a bit confused now, don't worry it is normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey JoT, do you own that one? that's a pretty cool serial number, watch number 2 of 2001!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes that's mine  it is in Scotland at the present time though


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

ditchdiger said:


> that pvd has given me a itch i realy want one
> 
> all they ever sold in the naffi in germany was seikos we never got issued watches


THats coz squaddies never hand the bloody things back and the QM has to write them off lost on exersise or ops


----------

